

Ask HN: Does your startup have a t-shirt I can wear to school? - Gabriel_Martin

Hi, I&#x27;m Gabriel.<p>I moved to Boston not that long ago to start my first startup, and to be honest when I arrived I didn&#x27;t exactly have much business casual clothing. I still don&#x27;t. Actually, come to think of it now I have less.<p>With that in mind, I&#x27;m going to be a student soon at the Boston Startup Institute! I&#x27;m extremely exited, and trying to get my ducks in a row. One of those ducks relates to you, and the above question, so thanks for reading!<p>I&#x27;d like to show up in a little more than my usual old T-shirts, or my sole dress shirt, because this is a huge opportunity for me. I feel like I&#x27;m turning a corner, and I want to dress the part! I would absolutely go snag some new duds if I had the means, but there are other ducks that are taking priority.<p>So, I&#x27;m trying to create a win&#x2F;win out of this! My goal is to get at least a few startup shirts which I can wear while I&#x27;m attending the eight weeks of the Startup Institute (I&#x27;ll definitely tweet some photos of me wearing them!).<p>What&#x27;s in it for you is my love and appreciation, and at least some level of exposure to the companies and people in the building, which includes Techstars Boston, and NextView ventures.<p>I&#x27;d really, really appreciate it, will you please send me a large &#x2F; x-large t-shirt?
======
krmmalik
Speak to the guys at trak.io - They might have some spare t-shirts they can
send your way. Founder's twitter:
[https://twitter.com/liamgooding](https://twitter.com/liamgooding)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Thank you!

~~~
liamgooding
yeah for sure email me on liam@trak.io :-)

------
krrishd
A good friend of mine, Scott Motte can hook you up:
[http://scottmotte.com/startup-shirts.html](http://scottmotte.com/startup-
shirts.html)

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
Great! I'll check it out!

------
mindcrime
Shoot me an email at prhodes@fogbeam.com, I can probably hook you up with a
Fogbeam Labs shirt.

~~~
Gabriel_Martin
That's awesome! Thank you!

------
munimkazia
If you have a server that could use some nice monitoring, install newrelic.
They'll send you a nice T shirt.

------
rabidonrails
send me an email (in profile) and I'll ship one out!

